# Socializing a Hedgehog?



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

I am hedgehog sitting for the summer and the hedgehog is VERY shy. I understand that that is their temperament, but I would like to get him to be a Little more social. We had him sitting next to us while we watched a movie and for the entire movie he stayed curled up for the entire movie. He finally started coming out a little towards the end but the second I moved he would tuck back into a ball. He will come out at night and seems to be ok with us quietly watching, but the second you make even the slightest move towards him he goes into super defensive mode. I would like to get him used to us and to hopefully help him become more social. What is the best way to do this? I feel like with my other stubborn animals (my iguana in particular) just getting them used to your presence, then petting in the cage, hand feeding in the cage, then holding in the cage, then holding outside of the cage....etc worked well. However, I feel like, because he is curled into a ball - and stays that way SO long or returns to it at the slightest hint of movement - that that won't be the most effective approach. I have my own pets I need to spend time with too and work and research, so I can't afford to sit there all night until he opens up and do it again and again after he curls up every time I move, but I really want to get him to come out of his shell a little while he is with us. I will have him for about 3-4 months. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Put an old worn shirt(no loose threads) in his cage/sleeping area so he can get accustom to your smell. Taking him out and just letting him sit in your lap 15-30 minutes at a time will help. How long have you had him at your house?


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

Oh I didn't even think of that - I did that with my iguana! Great idea!
Not very long. He is definitely still adjusting to being with us. Should I leave him alone for a few days like you would with a reptile? Or are they more like mammals where you can start acclimating them immediately?


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd give him a day or two to acclimate then I start socializing, it will give him time to get used to his new home. After that you'll find out if he's a snuggler or explorer. Snugglers are fun cause you can cuddle with them but if he ends up being explorer you can always set up a little safe play area for him and sit in there with him when he plays. That way he can come over and have interaction but still play and explore. Sometimes too if you take one his blankets out you can put it on your lap and they will want to snuggle more (just make sure to pick the cleanest blanket cause some can get dirty in their hide). I use hedgie bags too sometimes when mine is out because he can snuggle in it or climb on top.

Its very nice that you are hedgie sitting for him and that you are wanting to socialize with him, your friend is very lucky to have such a good hedgie sitter that really cares


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

haha Thanks!  I am completely fascinated by "exotic" pets. I own a ferret, iguana, and ball python right now and have owned multiple other reptiles as well. I've discovered that snakes and ferrets are my favorite.  Sitting a hedgehog is just another exciting learning adventure in owning exotic pets. I love learning about new animals and figuring out how to give them the best of the best in care.  When my friend said she was looking for someone to babysit her hedgehog for the summer I was SO excited! I have always thought that they were cool but never really considered getting one (my parents are more dog people lol). I had a friend in Elementary school though who used to talk about his and I always thought that that was so cool.

According to his owner, he comes out best when you are actually holding him versus say, setting him on the bed or something. He started to come out after me quietly holding him for about 20 minutes or so last night and then I put him back because something scared him (my shadow moved I think lol) and I didn't want to stress him out too much too soon. :S Is there any other special way to convince him that every time I move I am not going to eat him? Or should I just continue to hold him a little bit each night? It's just that when he starts to come out the tiniest movement sends him back into a little spike ball.  He has been here a few days now - almost a week I think but not quite. Can he eat Night crawlers? He is on cat food and the occasional crickets, but would supplementing with night crawlers be good?

I need to get some pics up so that you guys can see him and I can figure out what color he is. Is there a "standard" color? lol He is cute though.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

When you take him out you can take the shirt out with him & let him sit in the shirt. For some hedgies being in/under something helps them stay calm. He might uncurl sooner that way. Then he might calm & go to sleep on your lap or he might decide to come out to explore on his own terms.


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for all of the advice guys! I think it is helping. He is still really shy but he comes out sooner now. I do have another question though. While he is coming out sooner, if I so much as move, he curls back up. What is the best way to get him used to me moving around him? I feel like continuing to move just continues to make him curl up, so we don't really get anywhere...


----------



## Jager (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if this will work for every hedgehog, but when I got my first hedgehog, I would sit with him in my lap in a hedgiebag or a blanket (completely covered up) while I watched TV or surfed the web on my laptop. I tried not to get up too often, but I wouldn't limit my movements in snacking or typing or just readjusting my seat, but I basically just ignored him when he huffed and puffed and balled up (I didn't lift up the blanket to look at him, for example). Since he was in a blanket, the spiking didn't hurt very much, and it was "dark" where he was so he could be more comfortable. The extra sounds from the tv or from typing scared him at first, but I think after a while he got used to it as "background noise" and didn't react to it. I think he eventually just got used to the fact that me moving didn't mean I was coming at him, it was just like he was on a big rumbly move-y piece of earth.. hehe. Now he's the most chill hedgehog ever and I once dropped a bowl of rice on his hedgiebag (not the bowl, just most of the rice) and I swear he didn't even wake up. Since I was watching tv/surfing the net anyhow, it wasn't taking anything out of my day to spend that time with him every night. You can use the time to read more hedgieforums  I think after a while the hedgie bag gets a bit of your smell on it too from being on your lap and he can get used to that. If he likes any treats, you can offer them while he's on your lap and hopefully he will start to like this time with you. If I offer the open bag into Jager's cage, he will just crawl right in, he knows the drill and he knows he gets treats  If you have an explorer/curious hedgie, you will start to see his little nose poking out from the bag while he wonders what you're doing and if he can get out (or he might need to use the facilities).


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

Well his owner told me that he comes out sooner when he is held as opposed to say set on your lap or on the bed. I noticed that this is the case and he seems to come out sooner when I gently pet his back, but at the same time, it seems to make him jump more...... what does this mean? the huffy jumps seem like typical(?) defensive behavior (i.e. stab you with spikes) but he actually pokes his nose out a little farther.....it is a little confusing lol Is that a good sign, bad, or neither?


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

Oh yes, and he seems rally slobbery (it seems like it comes from his wet nose). is that normal? Am I correct that it is just nose slobber? lol I would _think _I would know if it was pee haha


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

HuricaneKatt said:


> Oh yes, and he seems rally slobbery (it seems like it comes from his wet nose). is that normal? Am I correct that it is just nose slobber? lol I would _think _I would know if it was pee haha


Healthy hedgehog noses should be moist but not dripping. If his nose is dripping gunk, or if the nostrils look like their plugged with gunk, it's possible her could have an upper respiratory infection. Sometimes the stress of moving to a new home (in this case your house for the summer) can trigger URI's. Unfortunately he will need to see a vet if this is the case, as URI's can turn nasty fast. I would talk to his owner and find out if he already had a normal exotic vet, hopefully he does and you aren't left with the task of finding one! I'm not sure if the owner is paying for his expenses while you look after him, but you'll definitely want to ask about that too, as exotic vets can be a bit pricey.


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

It does not seem snuffly or drippy just wet...I will keep an eye on it. No, She has never had a problem with his health so she does not have a vet. I own multiple exotics though and have a fantastic exotic vet, which I told the owner. And yeah, she is covering all expenses - and I know EXACTLY what you mean about exotic vets being expensive! I just spent $800 on surgery (blockage removal) for my ferret and that was with my vet giving me some discounts and doing as much as she could to save me money (without putting any risk or anything like that to my fuzzbutt of course). She is a really awesome vet though and has been doing exotics for a long time. I see her for my ferret, iguana, snake, and the geckos I had. I am very confident in her and feel very lucky to have such a wonderful vet.


----------

